# why are my posts being deleted



## hrguy (Sep 12, 2004)

I have posted my crossbow ad twice and both times it has deleted. Please answer why this is happening. I see other bows and firearms for sale.

thank you


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Post them in the market place*



hrguy said:


> I have posted my crossbow ad twice and both times it has deleted. Please answer why this is happening. I see other bows and firearms for sale.
> 
> thank you


You have to sell items in the market place, not in the forums.


----------

